# im looking for work in michigan



## lark905lark (Jun 7, 2009)

im looking for work in wayne and oakland county. i have my own truck and plow and spreader. please let me know if anyone is looking for help


----------



## bdlc123 (Mar 7, 2008)

*I need a plow driver*

I have a opening for a plow driver in Westland you can e-mail me at [email protected]. I will be out of town till Monday after noon.
thank you
Jim


----------



## M & D LAWN (Oct 8, 2008)

We are looking for help in Westland, give me a call @ 313 570-4346.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

what year truck? what kind of plow? what kind of shape is the truck in?


----------



## ZachXSmith (Nov 29, 2009)

I have 2 trucks and spreaders ready to work this winter
05 F250 4x4 with 8 ft western and tailgate spreader
09 Silverado 1500 4x4 with Western HTS and tailgate spreader.
*We shovel and snowblow sidewalks as well* 
We will Plow from Bay City to Southern Detroit.
Please call anytime 24/7
Leave a message
989-213-3688
Thanks
Zach Smith


----------



## lark905lark (Jun 7, 2009)

05/ ford/f250 western plow 4yrs old salt dog spreader


----------

